# Hurts more than I expected



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Well today bought the news I thought wouldn't happen to me-how bloody stupid of me to think this would work first time  

I had a BFN, I stopped the cyclogest so when should I expect my AF?

I feel cheated and stupid, stupid that I thought it would work. I am 33, have had 2 pregnancies before, had 100% fertilisation rate, all made it to blasts, so why the hell didn't I get pregnant?? All the factors I was told would achieve a pregnancy. What  

I am so grateful I am a mum-I have experianced it so, more so than some lovely ladies on here, but it doesn't hurt any less    I am a good person, I have never done anything against the law, have always been kind and respectful. Why am I being punished? I am about to bleed 6 grand down the toilet-coke heads can snort that amount and at least get a high from it. What do I get? months of being poked at, needled, shoving things up my ****, stopping my life for months and for what?? God I am so bitter right now!!


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm really sorry that it didn't work out for you 

It's seems to me that you still have so much going for you - three blasto frosties! Wow wee! 

I know it hurts right now, but it'll all going to turn out alright xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

thank you *L_ouise* xx


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Hi im so sorry it didnt work out for you! I found out wed i had a bfn and i stopped cyclogest that day and started my af yesterday if that helps at all! 

I know how u feel i sit here wondering if there was anything else i could have done, im trying to keep positive and pray my next cycle works for me! Also at least the clinic will be able to hopefully up the meds and be able to advise if they ll do anything different for the next cycle!? 

Good luck to you xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Kirsty1*  for your BFN hun,

Thanks for helping me-i just want AF to come now  I am looking forward to the follow-up, I have to speak to someone tomorrow. I was on the lowest meds due to PCO but think it can be upped as I was no where near OHSS this time-4 follies 

Good luck to you hun xxxx


----------



## ecs2011 (Jul 25, 2011)

We got our BFN yesterday - no frosties on either attempt. Thats it for us on NHS.

Sounds like you lot are a bit luckier than us for a follow up - we weren't offered 1 for our 1st attempt and we have been told to expect a wait of at least three months for our follow up for this last attempt.

You know what gets me more than the BFN - my mothers flaming pity!!! She is driving me up the wall and I wish we had never told her!

Anyway - now busy looking at holidays - I think a fortnight in the sun will help us take our mind of things whilst we wait for an appointment.

I hope it all works out for you all.


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*ecs2011*  im sorry for your BFN, I know how you are feeling  I had to pay £6,000 for my TX, so clinic probably see the pound signs as FET is going to cost us £1,500... xxx


----------



## regster (Apr 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear its not happened or you but selishly, its nice to know I'm not alone.  I got my BFN on the 30th July, my first attempt, NHS wouldn't cover us a boyfriend has kids from previous relationship so I would've remained childless if it wasn't or lovely family all chipping in. £6k later and no pregnancy.  Got a counselling session at Northampton Care tomorrow and its needed.  Dont know why I'm not concieving, feeling very sorry for myself right now and starting to turn into that woman that stares at every kid and wells up.... not who I want to be.  I thought it would work too.  gutted.


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*regster*       I am so sorry


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

So sorry it didn't work for u pet,I can only imagine wat ur goin thru,just keep ur head up and remember one day u will be a mummy!!

Jenna xx


----------

